# Agfa Synchro-Box



## ribena (Jun 15, 2011)

As I was perusing my local pawn shop on Monday I did spy a fine collection of classic cameras, but the one that I was most attracted to was the cute little Agfa Synchro-Box, so I did some research, looked at some sample photos and after some long deliberation I made the decision to buy (also because the pawn shop offered me a warranty, for just incaseys). 
So I got it home and, shaking with anticipation, gave my camera a good examination. First of all there is some mild damp in the view finders, not enough to harm the camera but enough to impede my viewing.
The second problem I have encountered is that the film count does not show through the red window when film is inserted (and yes, it is most definately in correctly), thus I am unable to see how many pictures I have taken, if I have wound it enough etc.
Anybody got any advice for me?
I've taken it to a couple of local camera shops and nobody seems to have a bloody clue what to do with the thing, and I haven't been able to find anybody specialising in classics. Hohum.

Yes, I am a total newb when it comes to cameras, so do not treat me too harshly!

p.s. Sorry if this isn't the right forum for this kinda thing, I got confuseeed.


----------



## compur (Jun 15, 2011)

Can you see anything through the red window?  I mean if you put your finger behind it
can you see your finger?

It may be you haven't wound the film far enough to get to the first frame.  You should first see
an arrow moving past before the frame number #1 comes up. 

Here are some general tips on the camera:
Matt's Classic Cameras: Agfa Synchro Box


----------

